# Problema interferencias cctv (distancia120mts)



## Mannu

Buenos días,
la duda es que tengo 3 cámaras de cctv, cuando conecto 2 funcionan "bien" pero cuando conecto la 3ª se generan interferencias,rayas horizontales o las imagenes se vuelven oscuras o negras.

La instalación:
120 Metros de cable de red UTP trenzado y separado cada par con una X de plástico, no hay malla de ningún tipo.
120 Metros, dos cables de alimentacion de 1.5 mm (220V para la fuente de alimentación)
(ambos cables van juntos en un tubo, muy pegados)
1 fuente de poder 12V 2A

Las tres cámaras tienen un "empalme" de unos 20 metros más para cada zona a cubrir.

El esquema gráfico:

---------------(3 cables UTP+Alimentación 220V) --------------[CAJA EMPALMES + fuente de alimentación] -----> dos pares para cada cámara (3 cables de 2 pares en total)


A la caja de empalmes llegan 3 cables con 2 pares cada uno (Alimentacion 12V + CCTV) donde conecto los + y - a la fuente directamente, y empalmo el par de señal de video con el cable UTP.
Los úncios cables comunes a las 3 cámaras son los de alimentación de 12V, CCTV va cada uno por si cable, independientemente.

En cada extremo del cable que lleva la señal CCTV va un balun (sin el no funciona, no hay señal).

He probado en hacer un PAR para CCTV más grueso, usando 2 pares(un trenzado por AV + y - ) para una cámara, pero tengo igual o más interferencias.

Pregunto, la calidad de los Balun influye?
Igual por eso cuando conecto la tercera camara provoca interferencias?
Las interferencias podrán venir del cable de alimentación 220V ? al ser corriente alterna creará mucho campo magnético?

Un saludo


----------



## mago1977

Podes revisar si la caja de registro(caja donde llegan los cables de energia y señal) es metalica ?, ya que en proyectos en los que he trabajado este ha sido el caso.
Pero te puedo adelantar que el mejor cable para alimentar señal de video en camaras es el coaxial.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será que dos Amperes es poco para las 3 cámaras


----------



## jordijan

hola, a mi compañero y a mi nos paso algo similar pero con una iba bien y con dos ya no, el transformador tiene que tener mas xixa, aunque luego cada cámara cogé la que necesita, intenta alimentarlo todo con un solo transformador, las cámaras y el grabador, eso si por metros de cable echale un transformador de 10 o 15 amperios, a nosotros no funciono, teníamos cada cámara y grabador alimentadas con un transformador distinto y con uno solo se nos soluciono.
siau

se me olvidaba sobretodo conecta tierras!


----------



## totojadg

hola pueden ser dos cosas tu fuente no es suficiente para las 3 cámaras o tienes una cámara a tierra y es por eso que tienes problemas verifica si no esta topando en algo metálico y si es así aislalo.

Suerte


----------



## Mannu

Buenos días!
Pues la caja es de plastico lo que ocurre es que tengo un sobrante de cable enrollado (1m aprox) e igual hace de o recibe ondas electromagnéticas en la "bobina" que he creado al enrollar el cable.

Usando solo uso 2 camaras porque la tercera ni por asomo funciona sin interferencias. Y los 2A deberían bastar, si el consumo de las camaras no supera 0.75A de DIA! sin usar los LEDs.
El DVR esta conectado con su propia alimentación.
Lo único que puede ser es que de los 4 cables por cada cámara ( AV + AV - 12v+ 12v- ) uno quizás debería puentearlo, algo he leido al respecto de hacer masa "a tierra".

La fuente de alimentacion es de este estilo:






Como decís, igual debo conectar el chasis de la fuente a tierra. O separar los cables(empalmes) de AV de la fuente de alimentacion por si produce demasiado campo magnetico.

Por distancias no debería aparecer ningún problema, pues como mucho hay 25 metros de cable desde la fuente a las cámaras.

Un saludo!


----------



## rot865

Buenos dias en nuestro caso cuando instalamos el sistema como tu lo haces nos da el mismo problema nosotros lo resolvimos de esta manera 
1. Colocamos fuentes independientes para cada camara 
2. bajo ningun concepto nosotros enviamo o alimentamos las camaras con un par del cable utp ya que afecta la imagen.
3. colocamos video balum o transformaderes de impedancia ya que a distancias cortas funciona bien pero mas de 60 o 70 metros afecta la imagen y sucede lo que tu describes.
4. colocamos un cable utp por cada camara asi evitando cualquier induccion por cable ac cercanos.
se que eso eleva los costos y da mas trabajo pero no falla y queda perfecto.


----------



## j4iro

Buenos Dias.
tengo un problema con una camara que la conecto aproximadamente a 120mts y tiene su balun con su propia fuente de alimentacion 12V;1A funciona correctamente durante unas horas y despues la imagen aparece oscura totalmente, q tipo de problema se podria tratar, para solucionarlo le desconecto la alimentacion y el balun y despues los vuelvo a conectar nuevamente y me funciona por unas horas, y otra vez la imagen se vuelve oscura.


----------



## rot865

Hola amigo nosotros cuando tyenemos esos problemas son las camaras que se recalientan y el microprosesador se bloquea, tambien pasa por elevado voltaje de la fuente.


----------



## IVAN LARA

Buen dia Tengo el mismo problema con 12 camaras 4 de ellas se miran con una nube obscura tiene algo que ver el cable o si pasa por cables de corriente   alguien me podria ayudar use cable utp 6e con transeptores corientes individuales de 1a 12vdc si tiene ago que ver la corriente si pasa el cable por ellas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cámaras nuevas , cámaras usadas ?

Antes no lo hacía ? Se instalaron ahora ?

Se intercambió alguna de las nubladas con otra no nublada ?


----------



## IVAN LARA

Buen dia si son camaras nuevas y se hicieron pruebas con otras nuevas las acabo de instalar me comentaron que existe un balun que reduce la tierra o ruido mas nose como se llama hice puentes evitando las altas tenciones en la fabrica y nada sigue igual


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=balloon+video+cable+utp&spell=1


----------



## jdamasot

Hola.
He comprado un sistema DVR-CCTV de 4 cámaras, de las cuales tengo instalada 3 con su cable original (de 18 mts) y una de 36 mts (18 + 18 mts) esta lo he alargado con 1 Conector Barril Bnc Hembra.

Durante el dia no tengo problema (exceptuando un pequeño ruido), pero en la noche la cámara  de 36 mts se apaga y el DVR lanza pitidos indicando perdida de señal en una cámara. 

He probado colocarle una fuente independiente y continua el problema, también he probado colocando solo esta cámara (la de 36 mts) y el mismo problema.

Favor alguna solución para este problema.
De antemano gracias.


----------

